# School headteacher bans my bike from school ground-I am the only cyclist from 270 mums



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

HELP! My 5 year old daughter is at Ardleigh Green Infant School- Gidea Park, Romford. Since she started school a year and a half ago I cycle with her daily (she is not a confident rider yet so she has a bike seat on my bike) . At the school gate I get off the bike, and push it into the school ground- walking - approx 15 meters from the gate I stop. There is a metal fence where I can lean my bike against so I can take my daughter out of her seat safely. there are 270 mums on school run in the infant school- none of the other parents are cycling, most of them driving their large 4x4s blocking sidewalks, pavements,parking absolutely everywhere. However today Mrs Morris the head teacher rang me saying that I AM A HEALTH AND SAFETY HAZARD and she is no longer letting me to bring the bike into the school ground. According to her I am a hazard risk for potential injuries. (I do not ride on the school grounds!!!) I have pointed out that many mums bring prams, pushchairs, double buggies which take more space- people bring dogs in in their arms/ in handbags that is fine- me taking my daughter to school is not fine...? I see myself as a positive role model cycling to school every day. There is a small area for kids to lock their scooter in (tiny area full with little scooters and kids- not suitable for me to charge in with my bike)- but not a single designated area for bikes or a bike park anywhere you could leave your bike. I stand next to the bike when Olivia goes in with her teacher- none ever complained about me being in the way. I feel TOTALLY DISCRIMINATED-I do not understand her issue-the head sees herself as in total charge and she decided that from today these are HER NEW RULES- I AM BANNED TO ENTER WITH MY BIKE. I really need some advise her as I want to make sure that this doesn't happen anywhere else and i want to make an official complaint- just dont know how/ hwho am I supposed to talk about this issue- can she really ban my bike from the school ground?


----------



## jowwy (5 Nov 2013)

I would write a formal letter of complaint to the school board of governors and the council. on the grounds of discrimination. If other mothers, fathers etc are allowed to take in buggies, pushchairs, dogs etc then there is no reason why you can't take in your bike.

Health and safety politics at it's worst it seems.


----------



## Koga (5 Nov 2013)

Have a look at this link, you can contact the HSE and they will probably take this up for you, although they will only look at it from a Health & Safety perspective, so they may not be able to revoke the ban.
Good luck and let us know how you got on.
http://www.hse.gov.uk/contact/myth-busting.htm


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

The head needs to confirm this in a letter to you. Meanwhile, call the Daily Mail, pronto - they love H&S stories like this...


----------



## Lincov (5 Nov 2013)

No good advice but I wanted to say good luck and let us know how you get on. I cycle my son to nursery, but leave the bike outside as it's a secluded car park. I intend to cycle him to school from next year. If you're pushing your bike in the playground I can't see how she possibly has any grounds for complaint. I do have a stand to make it easier to get him off the bike rather than leaning it against something, but doesn't sound like that's the reason for her problem.

BTW you are a positive role model, keep going!!


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2750832, member: 259"]Are you sure this is not a wind up? I would kindly ask her to write a little to confirm.[/quote]
Unfortunately it is not a joke.... I am really upset about this. I have asked her to write me a written ban so I have a proof of her action. also I started to look into this issue: the scholl have no cycling policy written - therefore I dont think she can just ban my bike- she should draw up a policy/ permit/regulations regarding bikes - together with the school governors! I have to pick up my daughter in 1.5 hours and I WILL CYCLE TO THE SCHOOL. I will as per usual walk into the school ground pushing my bike- the school have NO CYCLE STORAGE AREA, NOT EVEN ON THE STREET therefore I am bringing my bike in.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> The head needs to confirm this in a letter to you. Meanwhile, call the Daily Mail, pronto - they love H&S stories like this...


I have asked her to confirm this in writing so I have evidence of our rather heated discussion- by the end of her phone call she was shouting at me...as I have pointed out that buggies and pushchairs should qualify as safety hazards too - I told her that if I trip over on the school ground because of one off the million pushchairs - it might cause me an injury... she did not like my point for sure.UNFORTUNATELY THIS SCHOOL IS NOT INVOLVED IN THE BIKEABILITY SCHEME which is now a target/objective by the council to get more schools involved.


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> the scholl have no cycling policy written - therefore I dont think she can just ban my bike



She doesn't need a cycling policy in order to 'ban' your bike. There are lots of other ways she can do that. What you do need, however, is a written communication from her in which she states the nature of the ban together with the specific health and safety criteria which she thinks are at risk in this instance.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Koga said:


> Have a look at this link, you can contact the HSE and they will probably take this up for you, although they will only look at it from a Health & Safety perspective, so they may not be able to revoke the ban.
> Good luck and let us know how you got on.
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/contact/myth-busting.htm


thank you so much- I look into it!


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2013)

I was looking for an address for you for the board of Governors which I was unable to find, however I did come access http://www.havering.gov.uk/Documents/Education/Admissions/primary-school-brochure-2014.pdf which if you look at page 41 you get the statement of

"*Sustainable modes of travel*
All primary schools in Havering are committed to 
ensuring that children have the support they need to be 
healthy, stay safe and make a positive contribution. The 
mode of travel between home and school is relevant to 
supporting these goals insofar as a move towards more 
active and sustainable forms of travel can improve the 
physical health of individuals as well as having impact on 
the local environment by reducing pollution and traffic 
congestion across the borough. "

So I think a letter to the local education authority would also be useful.

*The School Admissions Team*
Town Hall, Main Road, 
Romford RM1 3BD 
For more information:
Tel: 01708 434600 
email: schooladmissions@havering.gov.uk

Alan...


----------



## Profpointy (5 Nov 2013)

I would just ignore it, and keep doing what you're doing. if you argue, she will get entrenched.
if ignored, she will soon get bored - if challenged, the gallic shrug will suffice by way of response.
What's she gonna do - give you detention ? Court order perhaps?

Don't argue, just keep doing it


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I was looking for an address for you for the board of Governors which I was unable to find, however I did come access http://www.havering.gov.uk/Documents/Education/Admissions/primary-school-brochure-2014.pdf which if you look at page 41 you get the statement of
> 
> "*Sustainable modes of travel*
> All primary schools in Havering are committed to
> ...


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Nov 2013)

Could you chain your bike up to a suitable post or lamp post in the street if you do, eventually, receive a letter?


----------



## ShipHill (5 Nov 2013)

Profpointy said:


> I would just ignore it, and keep doing what you're doing. if you argue, she will get entrenched.
> if ignored, she will soon get bored - if challenged, the gallic shrug will suffice by way of response.
> What's she gonna do - give you detention ? Court order perhaps?
> 
> Don't argue, just keep doing it



That's exactly what I would do. Ignore them. I'd just nod and go "uhu" when they're talking to me then just carry on and ignore them. They're talking rubbish.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

thanks Alan, I am now so committed to sort this issue and actually raise awareness - I will contact the school governing body, local authorities and the council to seek further advice. all I want to do is to get my child safely , fast and environmentally friendly way to school every day. I am sick of all the Porsche, BMW 4x4 school runs, I am trying to be sensible. Unfortunately the school route is along an extremely busy road leading into an A road, I do not consider safe to remove my daughter from her bike seat outside with cars zooming less than a feet from me...I cant se the point of the hazard pushing the bike into the school ground- just as mums pushing their buggies...


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

ShipHill said:


> That's exactly what I would do. Ignore them. I'd just nod and go "uhu" when they're talking to me then just carry on and ignore them. They're talking rubbish.



Not sure I agree. The head is perfectly within her rights to ban anyone or anything from school grounds - providing she has good reason. The actual reason, however, is the bit which needs clarification in this case.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Could you chain your bike up to a suitable post or lamp post in the street if you do, eventually, receive a letter?


I couldnt, there is nowhere to leave outside as it is a busy road leading to an A road.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Love your reply :-) maybe I will be clamped!!!!


----------



## Octet (5 Nov 2013)

If you're pushing your bicycle then you are classified as a pedestrian, even if you push it through the school grounds itself.

I would write a formal letter to the school, and if they fail to respond/are unreasonable then I would bring the matter up with the council of your area.


----------



## Kies (5 Nov 2013)

Stick to your guns. I can't see how she can ban a bike, anymore than she can ban scooters, pushchairs and prams from an Infants school


----------



## ShipHill (5 Nov 2013)

Sorry i thought the OP didn't ride on school grounds but just TO the school. 

Note to self... Read then re-read.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Thank you all for the replies- I truly appreciate every comment of yours. I will make sure that this issue will not just go away as my goal is nothing else but being a good role model for my child and the others around me. I do not feel that I have made something wrong- unfortunately lot of people have tunnel vision- and I stick out as a sore thumb being the only one cyclist out of the parents of 270 children... :-(


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Not sure I agree. The head is perfectly within her rights to ban anyone or anything from school grounds - providing she has good reason. The actual reason, however, is the bit which needs clarification in this case.


Her only reason that my bike is bigger than a pushchair therefore its a safety hazard to push it around .


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> Her only reason that my bike is bigger than a pushchair therefore its a safety hazard to push it around .




Which is complete and utter rubbish of course.

Good luck in your endeavours to find a solution to this problem & the petty, small minded Headteacher.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Not sure I agree. The head is perfectly within her rights to ban anyone or anything from school grounds - providing she has good reason. The actual reason, however, is the bit which needs clarification in this case.



.... My point was although she (the head) may well have the right to ban bikes, she doesn't really have the means to enforce it if you simply quietly disobey - and if challenged saying it's too dangerous to take daughter off bike in the road may even defuse it. If you get into objecting and letters, everyone gets stubborn, especially (at the risk of generalising), headteachers who like being obeyed and not giving in to argument, or even reasoning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2013)

Sustrans and the CTC might be very interested in this. Road.cc too - they can be pretty good on this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> Her only reason that my bike is bigger than a pushchair therefore its a safety hazard to push it around .



If that's her argument, then it can be easily defeated. Ask to see a copy of the guidelines which specifically outline acceptable sizes for pushchairs and baby carriages on council property (answer = there won't be any). The same document should also outline the technical studies which concluded that the the level of risk increases with size (answer = there won't be any).


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

Profpointy said:


> .... My point was although she (the head) may well have the right to ban bikes, she doesn't really have the means to enforce it if you simply quietly disobey - and if challenged saying it's too dangerous to take daughter off bike in the road may even defuse it. If you get into objecting and letters, everyone gets stubborn, especially (at the risk of generalising), headteachers who like being obeyed and not giving in to argument, or even reasoning.



Disobedience is not the way forward here. Stuff like this needs to be challenged - not ignored. My earlier comment about the Daily Mail (much as I dislike that apalling rag) was also relevant.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> If that's her argument, then it can be easily defeated. Ask to see a copy of the guidelines which specifically outline acceptable sizes for pushchairs and baby carriages on council property (answer = there won't be any). The same document should also outline the technical studies which concluded that the the level of risk increases with size (answer = there won't be any).


You are a star, thank you! That is her only issue- I only walk about 10 meters within to the school ground- from an easy direct access instead of the busy main entrance- my daughter is strapped in the seat and I remove her from it on the school grounds, same picking up time.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Disobedience is not the way forward here. Stuff like this needs to be challenged - not ignored. My earlier comment about the Daily Mail (much as I dislike that apalling rag) was also relevant.



...well, at the risk of an inverse-Godwin, a great many reforms have come from simple disobedience. Gahndi's march to the sea to illegally extract salt, Rosa Parks on that bus, and so on...
Overturning a silly rule on bikes should not be too ambitous for direct action.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

Stick to your guns. Don't get angry - she's already lost one battle getting shouty on the phone.

Ask for a letter, then approach the governors. Oh and take photo's of all the illegally parked cars. 

Our Primary once got the police in for about a week due to inconsiderate parking. Some of the mums and dads insist on getting their cars as near to the school as possible, despite living round the corner. One morning a taxi dropped a child off (the child was in care from outside the area) and the taxi was parked at the school gate, as the driver took the child in. One or two parents, who live 5 minutes walk away, found they struggled to turn their cars round, so off they went shouting racist abuse at the taxi driver, in front of Infant children !


----------



## s7ephanie (5 Nov 2013)

what do the other mums think of this ? could you arrange a cycle protest with other mums cycling in for the day. That would make a great local news story !!


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

My plan was to take lots of picture today about all the cars blocking sidewalks around the school also take a picture about the amount of buggies scooters , dog in handbags on the school ground...I am not planning to get other mums into truble with their parking style all I want to be treated normal - it seems cycling for them is abnormal. It would also be great if the school finally start to get involved in the BIKEABILITY SCHEME.


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

Profpointy said:


> ...well, at the risk of an inverse-Godwin, a great many reforms have come from simple disobedience. Gahndi's march to the sea to illegally extract salt, Rosa Parks on that bus, and so on...
> Overturning a silly rule on bikes should not be too ambitous for direct action.



You're right - this could make the Watts Rebellion look like a vicar's tea party. Or maybe not...


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> what do the other mums think of this ? could you arrange a cycle protest with other mums cycling in for the day. That would make a great local news story !!


Most mums drive to school about 70-75 per cent according to the council, rest is walking- I have lot of mum friends who find this issue absolutely ridiculous however they don't want to get involved as obviously they worried more about their child in the school. Everybody wants to be in the goody books of the headteacher. according to the head- she had 3 complaints from parents about me bringing a bike into the school.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Nov 2013)

I'm sure you could get far more than 3 complaints about parents' car parking and turning.


----------



## steve52 (5 Nov 2013)

burn the head she not fit for purpose, i only say burn as its nov 5th and i have o guy


----------



## siadwell (5 Nov 2013)

I'd steer clear of drawing parallels between the parking outside the school and whatever goes on within the grounds. The head has no jurisdiction outside the school, so there's no point making a fuss about others' parking.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> If that's her argument, then it can be easily defeated. Ask to see a copy of the guidelines which specifically outline acceptable sizes for pushchairs and baby carriages on council property (answer = there won't be any). The same document should also outline the technical studies which concluded that the the level of risk increases with size (answer = there won't be any).



Trouble is, there isn't going to be a neutral arbiter here, Catching the head out as it were, then appealing to same head to over-rule herself by a barrack room lawyer style argument isn't going to get a result. Even a "higher authority" is at best only going to ask the head to produce a policy or risk assesment, which said head can write in such a way to rejusitfy the original rule - more likely they will just delegate back to the head.

Sorry for seeming to knock your posts - I do agree with the sentiment - but I think you've misjudged the power psychology thing here


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2013)

Stick to your guns, if you are not riding in the school but pushing your bike then you are classified as a pedestrian. If she ever does come up with a letter then that is the time to take it to the governors and it that does not get the required result then the local paper / CTC etc etc


----------



## booze and cake (5 Nov 2013)

From what you say there has been no H&S incidents involving your bike so far, any idea why this has come up all of a sudden? Any complaints from any other parents or staff? I can imagine the concern if you were cycling around the playground pulling wheelies and doing skids but this is not the case. Maybe the head is a bad driver and got shouted at by a cyclist at the weekend

If there is no cycling provision for you at school what if you stated that they must come and meet you at the gates the collect your child and deliver them afterwards, I'd guess the minute it implies more work for them the resistance will evaporate pretty quickly.

And as for the bike being bigger makes it more of a safety hazard, what rubbish. I'm sure some of the other parents are obese, what of the H&S risk if one of them fell on a child? Are they banned from the playground just in case?

In fact cycling can contribute to reducing obesity and if more children did it the school may have better results on the National Childhood Measurement Programme. You may not feel like it at the moment but you are indeed a positive role model for other children and parents, and are being penalised for setting a good example. You are infact contributing towards a number of national and local government targets by chosing cycling, this is not the kind of thing thats going to help the uptake of cycling, agreed the press and even cycling organisations may like to hear about it.

Good luck and let us kow how you go, dont send the letter straight away, sleep on it and read in the morning and maybe try and reduce the outraged nature of it and just convey it in simple well thought out terms so you can't be branded a troublesome parent.


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Nov 2013)

That's what you get for encouraging your child to lead a healthier lifestyle. Far too many children are driven to school, which quite often is just around the corner. Then they all fight with each other for the best spaces outside the school gates. No wonder so many kids are obese these days! You are a good role model for your child, advocating a healthier lifestyle. The school should congratulate you on your efforts, not put petty rules in your way. I hope you get a result here....


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

Profpointy said:


> Trouble is, there isn't going to be a neutral arbiter here, Catching the head out as it were, then appealing to same head to over-rule herself by a barrack room lawyer style argument isn't going to get a result. Even a "higher authority" is at best only going to ask the head to produce a policy or risk assesment, which said head can write in such a way to rejusitfy the original rule - more likely they will just delegate back to the head.
> 
> Sorry for seeming to knock your posts - I do agree with the sentiment - but I think you've misjudged the power psychology thing here



No worries 

You may be right, I honestly don't know. But that would be my suggestion at least - and as a first course of action, it's probably not a bad one. If it doesn't work, then we will all have to re-think..


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (5 Nov 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I was looking for an address for you for the board of Governors which I was unable to find...



Here is the Board of Governors. I would probably start with the Councillor who is supposedly on the Board, Lynden Thorpe, especially given she is on the environmental committee... 

You can certainly raise publicity, but there might also be advantages in keeping the powder dry and use it as a leverage to "encourage" the Governors to do something about it (including a letter of apology from the Head, a clear commitment and actions to change etc.).


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2013)

I note that in the October newsletter it states:-

"Scooters and bikes - Scooters and bikes must not be ridden on the school site! Thank you" 

If you are not riding it then I would ignore her


----------



## Linford (5 Nov 2013)

Don't do anything rash which might see your child stigmatised by the Head or her minions....like creating a scene int eh playground. The only way you will see success is to do it by the book.
I sometimes feel that these people forget that they are still public servants when they go off on one like this.


----------



## Banjo (5 Nov 2013)

just wishing you good luck and let us know how you get on.

in my experience confrontation with entrenched little hitlers is rarely productive. You need to find a way to get her nonsense over ruled either by the Governors or local authority.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

The school have NO TRAVEL PLAN and they encourage children to walk only not to cycle. I have no received a written letter from the headteacher she just putthe letter into my 5 year old daughter's hand to deliver it to me... great people skills! 
Her letter is VERY CAREFULLY WRITTEN: SHE SAYS: SHE IS REQUESTING ME TO DISMOUNT THE BIKE (which id dismounted before the gate anyway) and take it at the children's new scooter area (it is a small fenced part - and today I HAVE COUNTED AND TOOK PICS- HAD 45 SCOOTERS IN THERE- zero space for bikes- no any sort of railing either- with 5-6 kids running around in it- NOW THAT WOULD BE A SAFETY HAZARD- ESPECIALLY THAT THE ONLY WAY TO GET THERE IS THROUGH THE MAIN SCHOOL ENTRANCE WHICH IS EXTREMELY BUSY as its a junior and infant school. According to her I am not sensible- taking the very quiet side entrance into the school ground. Also I cannot dismount my child outside we are next to a very busy road with buses, tracks, vans leading into an A road.I will write my answer to her, keep riding the bike, walking in as per usual into school and safely transporting my child. I will avoid the scooter park suggested as it is far more hazardous very busy /small area - parents would be outraged. She also says in her letter that the size of my marine city bike is an extreme safety concerns- it is shorter than a tandem pushchair!!!


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Banjo said:


> just wishing you good luck and let us know how you get on.
> 
> in my experience confrontation with entrenched little hitlers is rarely productive. You need to find a way to get her nonsense over ruled either by the Governors or local authority.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

I am writing a letter to her as reply to her request to not to bring my bike in. Her letter is so ridiculous and I took lots of pictures this afternoon about lack of any space to accommodate children/adults arriving with bikes. I will raise the issue with my local council too- I understand that most parents would back off in my shoe but I am the opposite-fighting for something good. I WILL ALSO SUGGEST HER TO START TO RAISE AWARENESS TO CYCLE MORE AND SUGGEST HER TO MAYBE FOR A AY SHE SHOULD CYCLE TO WORK TOO!


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> Don't do anything rash which might see your child stigmatised by the Head or her minions....like creating a scene int eh playground. The only way you will see success is to do it by the book.
> I sometimes feel that these people forget that they are still public servants when they go off on one like this.


*i WOULDN'T DO ANYTHING STUPID. I have written my reply and will wait her new letter in return. She cannot single my child out over this as it would raise even more issues.I have talked to many school mums today on the playground-standing with my bike there- they were all shocked by the head's decision it is really unreasonable. *I never really warm to her as she has some strange managing techinques... (for example my daughter's school bag is regurarly full with junk mail : adverts of fake tan, eyelash extension, hairdresser, gardening etc....nothing to do with kids activities- basically she charges local companies for distributing their all sort of leaflets into the school bag-direct marketing...- her charge is £10 per 300 leaflets- by the amount we receive its quite a bit of school pocket money)


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Nov 2013)

Let's get back to the basics

To make a Health and Safety decision there needs to be a formal assessment of the risk

The first step always to write and ask for a copy of that assessment


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

The above ^

Play it by the book, be reasonable. She will lose. God 40 plus scooters blimey. Lucky if we get 10 in my primary. Our primary does have a shelter for the bikes and scooters just before you enter the playground - this is big enough for bikes, but I've seen parents wheel bikes in the playground.

Oh and the high school, about 800 students, and only my lad and 1 other regularly cycle, my lad being the most regular ! Crazy.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> *i WOULDN'T DO ANYTHING STUPID. I have written my reply and will wait her new letter in return. She cannot single my child out over this as it would raise even more issues.I have talked to many school mums today on the playground-standing with my bike there- they were all shocked by the head's decision it is really unreasonable. *I never really warm to her as she has some strange managing techinques... (for example my daughter's school bag is regurarly full with junk mail : adverts of fake tan, eyelash extension, hairdresser, gardening etc....nothing to do with kids activities- basically she charges local companies for distributing their all sort of leaflets into the school bag-direct marketing...- her charge is £10 per 300 leaflets- by the amount we receive its quite a bit of school pocket money)



That's awful, and tawdry. That sort of rubbish is why young women aspire to be wags or models, makes me mad. OT, sorry.


----------



## steve52 (5 Nov 2013)

on secoond thoughts, the head isreally not fit for purpose, and over reacting take it to the goveners,not onoy should we be taching children how to cycle and that its ok to do so, we have to teach then how to handel the cycles when in a public space, ie a school! is it not there to teach children? and as we are part of a society we are all corperate perents to evey child, the teachers teach the academic stuff, (we correct it when there wrong) and us perants teach them how to live and challenge bullys! So head, as a parent to 5 a grandpaent to 10 and a great grandparent to 2 YOU ARE WRONG!!


----------



## steve52 (5 Nov 2013)

steve52 said:


> on secoond thoughts, the head isreally not fit for purpose, and over reacting take it to the goveners,not onoy should we be taching children how to cycle and that its ok to do so, we have to teach then how to handel the cycles when in a public space, ie a school! is it not there to teach children? and as we are part of a society we are all corperate perents to evey child, the teachers teach the academic stuff, (we correct it when there wrong) and us perants teach them how to live and challenge bullys! So head, as a parent to 5 a grandpaent to 10 and a great grandparent to 2 YOU ARE WRONG!!


 


steve52 said:


> on secoond thoughts, the head isreally not fit for purpose, and over reacting take it to the goveners,not onoy should we be taching children how to cycle and that its ok to do so, we have to teach then how to handel the cycles when in a public space, ie a school! is it not there to teach children? and as we are part of a society we are all corperate perents to evey child, the teachers teach the academic stuff, (we correct it when there wrong) and us perants teach them how to live and challenge bullys! So head, as a parent to 5 a grandpaent to 10 and a great grandparent to 2 YOU ARE WRONG!!


 
ps i dont ever metion spelling or gramma, i leave that to those who have masterd both


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

I have written her a 3 page response letter including statics, government and council guidelines and also pointing out that maybe for a day she should join me cycling to school to set a good sample :-)


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> I never really warm to her as she has some strange managing techinques... (for example my daughter's school bag is regurarly full with junk mail : adverts of fake tan, eyelash extension, hairdresser, gardening etc....nothing to do with kids activities- basically she charges local companies for distributing their all sort of leaflets into the school bag-direct marketing...- her charge is £10 per 300 leaflets- by the amount we receive its quite a bit of school pocket money)



Personally, I think that's outrageous and a gross abuse of her office, regardless of the tenner it might raise for school funds. Surely the LEA would have a policy on this sort of thing?


----------



## Sara_H (5 Nov 2013)

I would just ignore her. And next time you're challanged say "I'm ignoring you because you're talking nonsense." Realisticly, what are they gong to do about it?


----------



## Spinney (5 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I would just ignore her. And next time you're challanged say "I'm ignoring you because you're talking nonsense." Realisticly, what are they gong to do about it?


Take it out on her kid? I'm sure a head could do this in ways that could never be proven...


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> for example my daughter's school bag is regurarly full with junk mail : adverts of fake tan, eyelash extension, hairdresser, gardening etc....nothing to do with kids activities- basically she charges local companies for distributing their all sort of leaflets into the school bag-direct marketing...- her charge is £10 per 300 leaflets- by the amount we receive its quite a bit of school pocket money)



WTF


----------



## Firestorm (5 Nov 2013)

I think the main point has been missed.
The school policy is that no bikes are to be ridden on the school premises. The child is still on the bike whilst it is being propelled , by pushing as opposed to pedalling, while it is on the school premises , some would interpret that as being ridden.
As for comparing pushing a bike with a child on to a push chair I suggest letting go of the pushchair then letting go of the bike and see which one is safest


----------



## PpPete (5 Nov 2013)

Ask her to distribute a leaflet that advises parents that on such and such a day parents will be unable to drive their little darlings to school because the entrance to the school and the surrounding streets will be blocked by a CC / local CTC DA / local cycling club / YACF / LFGSS massive. Get approval from the plod - and we'll start publicizing it !


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Firestorm said:


> I think the maim point has been missed.
> The school policy is that no bikes are to be ridden on the school premises. The child is still on the bike whilst it is being propelled , by pushing as opposed to pedalling, while it is on the school premises , some would interpret that as being ridden.
> *As for comparing pushing a bike with a child on to a push chair I suggest letting go of the pushchair then letting go of the bike and see which one is safes*t



Stand 5m back from the road side and do that. See which one is safer.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2751539, member: 45"]I don't think that's a good idea. You should keep it short and focused. Ranting is just going to make her rant back and you'll end up bickering for ages. Make clear comments and ask clear questions. Remain civil and fair.[/quote]
My letter is not a rant- before I moved to the UK I 've used to be a journalist and news editor- 1 thing I am able to do is (regardless that English isn't my first language) is to write. I needed my comments to be based on facts. I eagerly wait for her response- especially as I have challenged her to try to cycle at least once to school setting a good sample to parents and also experience any issues with it.


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Nov 2013)

I haven't read all four pages so apologies if someone had already given this advice. 

Put in writing two requests, one along for the risk assessment the school conducted in relation to no bike on school grounds and the second being a formal freedom of information request for all recorded accidents involving non - ridden bikes on the school grounds. 

Then use both as ammunition in a complaint to the governors add I can't believe they will support her case.


----------



## Sara_H (5 Nov 2013)

I think we should ask @Puddles for advice on this matter, she is very experienced in naked protesting in these sorts of situations.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Obviously my main is not to cause trouble but to reason: out of 93 schools in Havering my school is one the last ones not having an STP SCHOOL TRAVEL PLAN, NO CYCLING SCHEME, AND NOT A SINGLE BIKE RAIL OR A BIKE SHELTER ON OR OUTSIDE THE SCHOOL GROUNDS.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I think we should ask @Puddles for advice on this matter, she is very experienced in naked protesting in these sorts of situations.


 HAHAHA- I don't think I would dare to do a naked protest!


----------



## Puddles (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> HELP! My 5 year old daughter is at Ardleigh Green Infant School- Gidea Park, Romford. Since she started school a year and a half ago I cycle with her daily (she is not a confident rider yet so she has a bike seat on my bike) . At the school gate I get off the bike, and push it into the school ground- walking - approx 15 meters from the gate I stop. There is a metal fence where I can lean my bike against so I can take my daughter out of her seat safely. there are 270 mums on school run in the infant school- none of the other parents are cycling, most of them driving their large 4x4s blocking sidewalks, pavements,parking absolutely everywhere. However today Mrs Morris the head teacher rang me saying that I AM A HEALTH AND SAFETY HAZARD and she is no longer letting me to bring the bike into the school ground. According to her I am a hazard risk for potential injuries. (I do not ride on the school grounds!!!) I have pointed out that many mums bring prams, pushchairs, double buggies which take more space- people bring dogs in in their arms/ in handbags that is fine- me taking my daughter to school is not fine...? I see myself as a positive role model cycling to school every day. There is a small area for kids to lock their scooter in (tiny area full with little scooters and kids- not suitable for me to charge in with my bike)- but not a single designated area for bikes or a bike park anywhere you could leave your bike. I stand next to the bike when Olivia goes in with her teacher- none ever complained about me being in the way. I feel TOTALLY DISCRIMINATED-I do not understand her issue-the head sees herself as in total charge and she decided that from today these are HER NEW RULES- I AM BANNED TO ENTER WITH MY BIKE. I really need some advise her as I want to make sure that this doesn't happen anywhere else and i want to make an official complaint- just dont know how/ hwho am I supposed to talk about this issue- can she really ban my bike from the school ground?



I have not read all of this cos I need to dash out, but my advice would be

a) Ignore the silly cow - what is she going to do? In reality there is sod all she can do.
b) Contact your local school travel people at the council and tell them she is banning your bike from the grounds and why....


----------



## Sara_H (5 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> I have not read all of this cos I need to dash out, but my advice would be
> 
> a) Ignore the silly cow - what is she going to do? In reality there is sod all she can do.
> b) Contact your local school travel people at the council and tell them she is banning your bike from the grounds and why....


What? No naked protest? Disappointed!


----------



## subaqua (5 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> What? No naked protest? Disappointed!


----------



## RedRider (5 Nov 2013)

Good luck with this Yvette, cycling mums are good role models and it sounds an unreasonable request from the head. In your place I'd consider editing your opening post tho and take out the name of the school/head. Might wind things up unnecessarily at this stage.


----------



## Puddles (5 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> What? No naked protest? Disappointed!




I only threatened to get naked (again) as a last resort, tis a bit cold out there atm for nakedness!


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Could you chain your bike up to a suitable post or lamp post in the street if you do, eventually, receive a letter?


 there is absolutely nowhere to chain it except the school fence :-)


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2751661, member: 45"]With respect, if the letter is anything like your opening post (SHOUTY CAPITALS,!!!!,.... Etc) then it's a rant. She won't read past the first paragraph and it will just wind her up.

There's a thread here from recently where a parent had a similar problem with a head teacher over cycling. She kept calm, composed, succinct and focused and got the right result.[/quote]
you haven't read my letter- no capitals in there -except the beginning of the sentences.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

my opening letter is my rant to let the steam out here as I am really frustrated over this matter. I lived in cycling paradise countries like Belgium and Holland, finally in the past few years I saw a major improvement in the UK's attitude towards cycling and cyclists and then I get this brick wall... If you have notices unlike many commenters I did not call the headteacher on any names.... I don't need to be attacked - I just appreciate advice on this matter especially from people who had to deal with similar issues.


----------



## Sara_H (5 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> I only threatened to get naked (again) as a last resort, tis a bit cold out there atm for nakedness!


Hmm...... true. I suggest we postpone all naked protests until at least spring.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2013)

If *this* is the school, I'd follow the letter to the chair of the governors path first. Together with demands for risk assessments. After that, if necessary, go public. And be loud, very loud. Much though I dislike the Romford Road, I'd cycle over in the event of a demonstration of cyclodarity.


----------



## buggi (5 Nov 2013)

OMG i cant believe this. User is right tho, 3 pages is too long. Keep it short, concise and ask for risk assessment etc, then ask for a meeting with the governors and present your case. Or, as said, ignore her. What she gonna do? Even if she stands at the gate, take your child out the seat, hand her the bike and tell her to look after it until you have taken your child in.
lol


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (5 Nov 2013)

thank you for all for the advices and comments I take aboard the views and will keep you updated with the progress of this issue.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Nov 2013)

So, the head mistress asked you to dismount your child before wheeling the bike into the school and put the bike with the scooters, so it's out of the way?


----------



## Puddles (5 Nov 2013)

Right back from my dash

Schools can ban anything from their grounds in reality.

I would ask the Headteacher to send you in writing the reason for the ban on bicycles in school grounds, or more to the point, adult bicycles as I am assuming from your post that children can take their cycles or scooters on to school grounds. Do not flim flam rant or elaborate. Simply write

"Further to our telephone conversation on blah blah please could you send me a letter stating I am no longer allowed to bring my cycle on to school grounds and the reasons why"

Simply that, I know how you feel I know you want to scream from the roof tops how dare you etc and feel annoyed and picked on etc etc. Do not expect other parents to back you.


Then once she has sent you that contact, your local Travel to School Team (They will be part of your local councils Department of Transport) love them lots, be nice to them they are lovely and they are also the key for turning the screws on the Head Teacher. Send them her letter and ask they simply can she do this? Explain children take their bikes/scooters on school ground, explain you do not ride it on school property then see what they say and go from there.

I notice you have posted this all over the web, I know you want a magic wand, I know you want it fixed now, I know how frustrating this is. This will take time to sort, maybe several months, so rip up your 3 page letter to the head it will be as much use as a chocolate teapot and simply ask for a letter saying you are not allowed to x,y,z and the reasons why.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Nov 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Let's get back to the basics
> 
> To make a Health and Safety decision there needs to be a formal assessment of the risk
> 
> The first step always to write and ask for a copy of that assessment


 
Yebbut .. I could write a "risk assessment" to ban wooden spoons in a kitchen, so making wheeling bikes sound risky would be no challenge at all . Just to be clear, such a risk assessment would be bollocks on stilts, but very easy to write, and sound plausible to (say) school governors, who will be minded to back the head, pretty much regardless


----------



## Profpointy (5 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> You are a star, thank you! That is her only issue- I only walk about 10 meters within to the school ground- from an easy direct access instead of the busy main entrance- my daughter is strapped in the seat and I remove her from it on the school grounds, same picking up time.


 
Although I very much side with you on this, just like rest of the forumites, but something about this point above slightly undermines the story perhaps. Are you wheeling your bike, plus kiddie, along a (perhaps narrow) walking-only back alley short cut into school, rather than via the main gate - and is the latter still "allowed" as it were?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> I only threatened to get naked (again) as a last resort, tis a bit cold out there atm for nakedness!


 Its not that cold, stop exaggerating...


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Profpointy said:


> Although I very much side with you on this, just like rest of the forumites, but something about this point above slightly undermines the story perhaps. Are you wheeling your bike, plus kiddie, along a (perhaps narrow) walking-only back alley short cut into school, rather than via the main gate - and is the latter still "allowed" as it were?


no there is no alleyway, short cut is a side entrance straight from a busy road, normal gate but it opens right to the back off the school where my daughters collection point is (As she is 5 , they not walking into the school alone)


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> Right back from my dash
> 
> Schools can ban anything from their grounds in reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddles (6 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> In my phone conversation I have already asked her to do this- with the same words- and yesterday she sent me a letter.she states: "We recognize that adult bicycles can be health and safety risk to pupils. I am sorry that you find my request discriminatory , but please be assured that it is not the case- just a reasonable request as a result my personal observations."



Oh loving the "reasonable" and "personal observations"

Right so now you have a letter go to your local Travel to School Team at the councils Department of Transport and talk nicely to them, they can tell you if she can do this and why and also how they can help to sort it out, be nice this is very important, even if they say she can do this, they can still twist her arm to change her mind, they are usually anti-cars on the road for the school run.

You need them to be your friend and see you as "Nice lovely parent"


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

This is the side entrance of the school - wooden frame- you can see in the background how far i dare to push my bikein till the black metal fence


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Here is my bike by the metal fence causing disturbance


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

This is the area where I dismount my daughter everyday from her seat within the school ground - causing all sort of health and safety issues


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

THE HEAD TEACHER NOW SUGGESTED THAT I GO THROUGH THE MAIN ENTRANCE (where 500+ pupils pass through oppose to the side entrance less than 100)




And she suggested that I live my bike after in their SCOOTER PARK- a small fenced area for scooters - yesterday they had 46 scooters in there today 37- no bike rail, no space, nowhere to lock the bike- no easy access as I have to go through the was amount of people at main entrance


----------



## Lincov (6 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> THE HEAD TEACHER NOW SUGGESTED THAT I GO THROUGH THE MAIN ENTRANCE (where 500+ pupils pass through oppose to the side entrance less than 100)
> View attachment 32122
> 
> And she suggested that I live my bike after in their SCOOTER PARK- a small fenced area for scooters - yesterday they had 46 scooters in there today 37- no bike rail, no space, nowhere to lock the bike- no easy access as I have to go through the was amount of people at main entrance
> View attachment 32123


Hi Yvette, I do appreciate your frustration but it sounds like she's willing to compromise. Could you try it and see how you go to show willingness, then if it doesn't work get back to her and outline why? Could you lock the bike to the fence? I know she's being annoying but head teachers have a lot of power so it could be easier to get on side with her.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Lincov said:


> Hi Yvette, I do appreciate your frustration but it sounds like she's willing to compromise. Could you try it and see how you go to show willingness, then if it doesn't work get back to her and outline why? Could you lock the bike to the fence? I know she's being annoying but head teachers have a lot of power so it could be easier to get on side with her.


have you seen the scooter park? There is no space or a place to dismount my daughter safely or leave the bike safely without possibly injuries on myself, her , or the kids on scooters. :-( Aslo acces to the scooter park is tghe main school gate which is far more busy on an average 500 pupils pass there in the morning compare to the direct side entrance from where less than 100 pupils arrive


----------



## Dusty Bin (6 Nov 2013)

A 'scooter park' sounds like a colossal waste of time - please tell me it wasn't purpose built?


----------



## Markymark (6 Nov 2013)

Your bike should be given the same courtesy as any other pushchair. Are they also banned from using the side entrance? If not, no reason to ban your bike. You must make sure you do not ride on school grounds, and be confident that you have never done so in the past, only wheel it on foot.

As suggested many times above, keep this rant free, polite and to the point. Politely ask for clarification for the reasons and then present it to the people who can help resolve the matter with the head teacher.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> A 'scooter park' sounds like a colossal waste of time - please tell me it wasn't purpose built?


it was actually... with not much logic behind it as there in no shelter /roof so scooters get soaking wet/ rusting there all day long- also it is a very messy area as scooters are all around falling on top of eachother


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> As suggested many times above, keep this rant free, polite and to the point. Politely ask for clarification for the reasons and then present it to the people who can help resolve the matter with the head teacher.


I was not ranting in my letter - started the letter and finished the letter similar way:... hoping to resolve this issue with a positive outcome, agreeing with her that children's safety is always first etc...


----------



## Puddles (6 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> A 'scooter park' sounds like a colossal waste of time - please tell me it wasn't purpose built?




We have a scooter park & a bike park at our school, they are not covered either, but, the scooter racks have the bit that you would put your bike wheel in on a bike rack, upwards so the stem of the scooter fits in there to keep them upright & tidy

Ah found a pic, like this,


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Puddles said:


> We have a scooter park & a bike park at our school, they are not covered either, but, the scooter racks have the bit that you would put your bike wheel in on a bike rack, upwards so the stem of the scooter fits in there to keep them upright & tidy


ahh, this scooter park you have shown is brilliant!


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Oh dear- I have just been totally slated on the CTC forum.... being criticized by other cyclists that i put my daughter in danger as she is wearing a scarf while I cycle... potential hazard risk- just as her glasses -in case we fall and broken glass cuts her face...


----------



## Puddles (6 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> Oh dear- I have just been totally slated on the CTC forum.... being criticized by other cyclists that i put my daughter in danger as she is wearing a scarf while I cycle... potential hazard risk- just as her glasses -in case we fall and broken glass cuts her face...



Don't tell them that I allow my 8 year old son to ride on my rear pannier sometimes and hold on tight, when he does not want to walk and has not biked to school. I am a BAD person and a TERRIBLE mother


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Nov 2013)

All sorts of stuff here that will give you support http://www.sustrans.org.uk/our-services/who-we-work/education-sector
And maybe you could suggest to the Head that the school does an exchange visit with this lot  
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEtZSM3sXyY
[we were in Assen a few weeks ago and it was exactly like this].


----------



## benb (6 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> Oh dear- I have just been totally slated on the CTC forum.... being criticized by other cyclists that i put my daughter in danger as she is wearing a scarf while I cycle... potential hazard risk- just as her glasses -in case we fall and broken glass cuts her face...



What utter drivel.
Are they saying no one can wear glasses whilst cycling? Rubbish.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

benb said:


> What utter drivel.
> Are they saying no one can wear glasses whilst cycling? Rubbish.


nope they are just really laying their claws into ME for some reason...? Pointing out that I am putting my child in danger... ??!!!


----------



## benb (6 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> nope they are just really laying their claws into ME for some reason...? Pointing out that I am putting my child in danger... ??!!!



Well you're not - ignore them and stay here where we're friendly (mostly)


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2013)

Three complaints about your bike?

I would suspect that a clumsy mum caught her ankle on a pedal and laddered her tights, and of course it's all your fault. If that clumsy mum is pally with the head, then I can see how this all came about.

I'd be filled with righteous indignation too, and now that your oppostion is in the open and you've decided to make a crusade of it, good luck to you: you have right on your side. There's no doubt that you're right and she's wrong here.

But I can't help thinking that, at least for you and your child, you'd have done better to quietly continue to disobey. Eventually everyone would have got used to you and your bike, and the head could quietly forget all about it. Other parents might have followed your lead. As it is, she'll lose face by being seen to back down or be forced to back down, and she's already demonstrated that she's not big enough to change her mind (although she's tried to backpedal a bit).

Still, your campaign perhaps has more chance of making things better, officially, for all the other kids in the long run. And it seems you're committed now anyway. Hope this turns out well!


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Nov 2013)

*First* contact Havering Cyclists http://www.haveringcyclists.org/ They have members who work for the council and regularly meet with Councilors. They meet once a month at the Chequers in Emmerson Park. I am sure they will take you case up for you with the council. Take their advice though as some Councillors are anti-cycling so you don't want to write to the wrong one.
I used to drive past that school in the evening and the traffic from parents was terrible. It gets so busy that some parents have to park 3 streets away. Looking at the layout of the schools, I am surprised the council hasn't merged the Junior and Infants yet.

An aside - looking at the Junior school website, I would move before your daughter moves up as most pupils seem to go to Redden Court from there.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> Three complaints about your bike?
> 
> I would suspect that a clumsy mum caught her ankle on a pedal and laddered her tights, and of course it's all your fault.


 As I am, always next to my bike I can guarantee that none have ever suffered any damage - not even tights - by my bike.Probably somebody who never done any physical activity in their life finds my presence annoying- there are plenty of childminders who have 6-8 kids around them plus pushchair so I might be in their way (?) 
I have mentioned to another mum this morning the complaint against me, her response made be chuckle_: "some people have really nothing better to do in their life than complain about others. I bet whoever complained has a bigger gut than your bike..!"_
Well hopefully at the end I will be able to achieve to have bike rails in or outside the school :-)


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

mr_cellophane said:


> *First* contact Havering Cyclists http://www.haveringcyclists.org/ great advice, many thanks!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Nov 2013)

Sounds like typical discrimination against cyclists to me. People who don't ride are full of predjudice and that stuff head teacher should know better. Get on to the papers.


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Nov 2013)

If I remember correctly Havering Cyclists meet on the first Wednesday each month - so tonight. I work away, so can't get there.


----------



## Yvette Obertelli (6 Nov 2013)

mr_cellophane said:


> If I remember correctly Havering Cyclists meet on the first Wednesday each month - so tonight. I work away, so can't get there.


 
I will contact them by email as I work too... (teaching yoga)


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Nov 2013)

Sorry 3rd Wednesday


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> View attachment 32119
> 
> This is the area where I dismount my daughter everyday from her seat within the school ground - causing all sort of health and safety issues



Get her on a bike! 

Ditch the seat.

My 4 y.o cycles a mile to school each day. A lot of the other parents are really positive towards us about this.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> Oh dear- I have just been totally slated on the CTC forum.... being criticized by other cyclists that i put my daughter in danger as she is wearing a scarf while I cycle... potential hazard risk- just as her glasses -in case we fall and broken glass cuts her face...



Feckin sandal wearing beardie twats


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Sounds like typical discrimination against cyclists to me. People who don't ride are full of predjudice and that stuff head teacher should know better. Get on to the papers.



Actually that's not really true. I have lots of positive comments from non cyclists. Non-Strava Kudos if you like.

There are some cocckwombles out there, I admit but they are unlikely to tell me they think I am a baffoon for riding a bike.


----------



## Firestorm (6 Nov 2013)

The schools policy is that bikes should not be ridden on the school grounds . That means dismounting outside. My guess is that the Head feels that this means all ofthe people on the bike should dismount. 
There is a designated parking area for self propelled wheeled vehicles and she has requested that be used .

Presumably you want those rules dropped or at least caveated in some way to allow you to do as you wish.
Good luck


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Nov 2013)

That's what I like about CC, all the nice helpful folk you meet on here.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2013)

Firestorm said:


> 1. The schools policy is that bikes should not be ridden on the school grounds . That means dismounting outside. My guess is that the Head feels that this means all ofthe people on the bike should dismount.
> 
> 2. There is a designated parking area for self propelled wheeled vehicles and she has requested that be used .
> 
> ...



1. We don't know if it's the schools policy. It is the head's words but not necessarily policy.

2. We don't know it's a "designated parking area for self propelled wheeled vehicles". We know children leave their scooters there.

3. See 1.


----------



## Firestorm (6 Nov 2013)

4F said:


> I note that in the October newsletter it states:-
> 
> "Scooters and bikes - Scooters and bikes must not be ridden on the school site! Thank you"
> 
> If you are not riding it then I would ignore her


This post gave the impression that the no riding was a school policy


----------



## Ail ou Radis (7 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> nope they are just really laying their claws into ME for some reason...? Pointing out that I am putting my child in danger... ??!!!


 
Oh dear, I am sorry that you took the CTC comments like that. They seemed supportive and kind when I read them. Only one or two comments were politely questioning. I wish you well in your 'fight' with the headteacher, but if you stop seeing it as a fight it might be easier to resolve. If you spoke to the head more, listened a lot and didn't plaster this tale all over the Web, compromise and resolution would be closer and easier. Nobody should be stopped from cycling to schoiol with an infant. If I may say this, there are parts of your tale here and on other forums where in your own words you might be in danger of coming across as a little harsh and inflexible. Smiles are better by miles.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Feckin sandal wearing beardie twats




I think.we need to ask Shaun to add sandals to the Helmet and earphones section


----------



## e-rider (7 Nov 2013)

Yvette Obertelli said:


> HELP! My 5 year old daughter is at Ardleigh Green Infant School- Gidea Park, Romford. Since she started school a year and a half ago I cycle with her daily (she is not a confident rider yet so she has a bike seat on my bike) . At the school gate I get off the bike, and push it into the school ground- walking - approx 15 meters from the gate I stop. There is a metal fence where I can lean my bike against so I can take my daughter out of her seat safely. there are 270 mums on school run in the infant school- none of the other parents are cycling, most of them driving their large 4x4s blocking sidewalks, pavements,parking absolutely everywhere. However today Mrs Morris the head teacher rang me saying that I AM A HEALTH AND SAFETY HAZARD and she is no longer letting me to bring the bike into the school ground. According to her I am a hazard risk for potential injuries. (I do not ride on the school grounds!!!) I have pointed out that many mums bring prams, pushchairs, double buggies which take more space- people bring dogs in in their arms/ in handbags that is fine- me taking my daughter to school is not fine...? I see myself as a positive role model cycling to school every day. There is a small area for kids to lock their scooter in (tiny area full with little scooters and kids- not suitable for me to charge in with my bike)- but not a single designated area for bikes or a bike park anywhere you could leave your bike. I stand next to the bike when Olivia goes in with her teacher- none ever complained about me being in the way. I feel TOTALLY DISCRIMINATED-I do not understand her issue-the head sees herself as in total charge and she decided that from today these are HER NEW RULES- I AM BANNED TO ENTER WITH MY BIKE. I really need some advise her as I want to make sure that this doesn't happen anywhere else and i want to make an official complaint- just dont know how/ hwho am I supposed to talk about this issue- can she really ban my bike from the school ground?


change schools - I wouldn't want my kids attending a school with such a stupid headteacher!


----------



## hobbitonabike (10 Nov 2013)

[quote="Firestorm, post: 2753663, member: 12827"The schools policy is that bikes should not be ridden on the school grounds . That means dismounting outside. My guess is that the Head feels that this means all ofthe people on the bike should dismount.
There is a designated parking area for self propelled wheeled vehicles and she has requested that be used .

Presumably you want those rules dropped or at least caveated in some way to allow you to do as you wish.
Good luck[/quote]
I think the OP just wants to make sure that she is in a safe place to take her 5 year old off the bike. I don't think this is unreasonable and imho is actually alot more sensible than the attitude of the Head when asking her to take the bike in a much busier entrance.


----------



## Redbug (16 Jan 2014)

Apply to be a Parent-Governor. Sort it out from the inside!


----------

